# McKenzie River Trail w/ impy, Formica and gabrielle



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

It was a beautiful day in the neighborhood! Thanks for the ride, ladies.

































































Lots more pics here: https://mtbtires.netfirms.com/picturepro/nfpicturepro/albums/userpics/mrt_25aug06/img_5173.jpg


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I met up with Formica and Gab the night before, and we camped nearby at Coldwater cove. Clear Lake at night is just awesome and the bats were whizzing by just inches from our faces. Fish were jumping in the lake and we saw a huge fiery flaming meterorite whiz by.

Next morning we met up with shiggy for the ride. McKenzie River trail is a hoot. The techy lava sections are fun, sometimes scary and occasionally painful  You have 20 wooden bridges to cross - some are rideable, most are not. The trail eventually morphs into fast flowy buffed singletrack and then it's over all too soon! 25miles or so of gorgeous oregon singletrack.

We had some crashes but nothing on the bikes or people was broken. You couldn't ask for a more awesome group of people. Thanks guys and I will post pictures later.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Dammit, I get stuck in the WL on a rainy weekend while the rest of you are whooping it up out there rft:

:smilewinkgrin: Looks like primo mtb territory.


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

Christine said:


> Dammit, I get stuck in the WL on a rainy weekend while the rest of you are whooping it up out there rft:
> 
> :smilewinkgrin: Looks like primo mtb territory.


Nah - you're not the only one. I'm stuck here at work while they're whooping it up.:bluefrown:

Beautiful pix.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

psst, grrls, Shiggy is just one of the girls, really  

That was super fun. One of these years I won't let the lava get to me...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

formica said:


> psst, grrls, Shiggy is just one of the girls, really  ...


I am too non-threatening for my own good sometimes. Wimmins is good people!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*of course ..*



shiggy said:


> I am too non-threatening for my own good sometimes. Wimmins is good people!


you rode with the team from Boston.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's my contribution to the MRT pics. Let's just say this just took more than one person to accomplish...  :thumbsup:


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

formica said:


> Here's my contribution to the MRT pics. Let's just say this just took more than one person to accomplish...  :thumbsup:


Even though I was the only Person on the ride.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey! Pretty amazing trails, 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey,

Sorry my ever volatile schedule did not work out for riding with you. I hope you found some riding down in the Portland/SW WA area. I had a load of fun haning out with a drill rig/crew at a prison.  

K


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> Here's my contribution to the MRT pics. Let's just say this just took more than one person to accomplish...  :thumbsup:


hey, were you wearing Ryders?

*snerk*

gabrielle


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

*shiggy....*

hey shiggy, where did you get that knee brace cover? what kind of brace do you ride with?

btw, nice pics girls (and guy), looks like a fun ride!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I use a higher end Breg brace (cheap on ebay).
A knee warmer under it to reduce chafing and a lycra knee warmer over it.


----------

